

Show HN: Identicons for your Android app - marco1
https://github.com/delight-im/Android-Identicons

======
captainbenises
Cool! I just use the ruby identicon generate for herenow.

[https://github.com/chrisbranson/ruby_identicon](https://github.com/chrisbranson/ruby_identicon)

~~~
marco1
Thanks for the link! The advantage of an Android library is, of course, that
you don't need to pre-generate the icons on the server.

